# Help on deer blind windows



## HIJACK (Aug 10, 2005)

My blind windows are 12â€ high by 4â€™3â€ long. Looking for a way to put sliding windows in, I donâ€™t mind the cold but my 14 year old daughter ask me if I could block some wind off of her and man I love having her go with me so I am on the hunt for the best way to do this. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

I would think thin Plexiglas with some simple tracks mounted above and below would do the trick. Nothing fancy but easy to install and slides easily. Round the and bottom edges, drill a couple finger holes or glue on a piece of wood for a knob.


----------



## HIJACK (Aug 10, 2005)

any idea where I could get the tracks?


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

On the tracks you could cut a grove in the wood with a router. If you have something like a 2x4 rest that goes across the area.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

HIJACK said:


> any idea where I could get the tracks?


Build it out of wood. Just let the plexiglass slide on the wood.

Just saw DPF's post. If you don't have a router, you can also make that groove by adding material (such as some thin strips of wood).


----------



## HIJACK (Aug 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## tparker81 (Jul 13, 2013)

If plexi is bigger than window opening you can also trim around window on outside the same size as the plexi-glass(length x width) then place plexi inside of that from outside...siding should keep it from falling inside... then use quarter round to trim around the plexi glass leaving a gap for glass to slide. cheap and keeps elements out! This is 2x1 with 3/4 quarter round on inside.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

go look at the plastic lattuce panels ,they have moulding that you can place on the edges,,,,it is a perfect track for window slides


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

lattice end cap available at HD makes perfect track for plexi windows. Search for a thread started by me for a box blind build. It shows how I did mine. The wood windows raised up and out and I could leave the plexi in place if needed for those really blistery mornings.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

tparker81 said:


> If plexi is bigger than window opening you can also trim around window on outside the same size as the plexi-glass(length x width) then place plexi inside of that from outside...siding should keep it from falling inside... then use quarter round to trim around the plexi glass leaving a gap for glass to slide. cheap and keeps elements out! This is 2x1 with 3/4 quarter round on inside.


Works like a charm! Thanks Timmy


----------

